# "The Dead Sea"



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

All I am going to say is that the "Dead Sea" is alive and well for those who know it's secrets and have the patients to learn. It is healthy and full of good size fish. Water is of good quality and clear to about 2 feet.
I think the 9" size limit is paying off big time now and the creel limit of 30 will help too.
This week is the first time I have fished it this year due to the heat but it is still one of our best lakes in this area.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, I don't know what body of water you are referring to - so I guess I don't know that secret either!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Caesar Creek. The fishiest, structure-iest, depth having, contour showing, all around greatest looking lake in SW Ohio that has YET to produce fishing of any real quality. 
Even the DNR guys and fisheries biologists that I've spoken to can't explain why the fishing is poor. And yes, they do agree that the quality is poor.While some people fish there and do well, the vast majority experience well-under quality fishing. 

UFM82


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I also think the 9" limit for crappie will pay off. One of the problems at CC is that people keep cigar sized saugeyes. The new 15" limit will also help the saugeyes imho


----------



## brookvillescott (Aug 15, 2010)

The dead sea is also the nickname for Brookville Lake. The same thing goes at Brookville you just have to learn how to fish it.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

brookvillescott said:


> The dead sea is also the nickname for Brookville Lake. The same thing goes at Brookville you just have to learn how to fish it.


It's a nickname given to any body of water that doesn't produce fish consistently. 


I don't know of any such body of water.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 8, 2010)

I can remember back in the late 90's that we thought Brookville was great. In fact the only fish I have mounted, a 6lb 2ounce LM came from Brookville. I went back a month ago for the first time in 12 years and found they built a houseboat dock in front of the rock bank I caught that fish and many really nice bass on ( the bank was just behind the floating gas station)..I couldn't believe it.
I went back to Brookville this last saturday and have been a few times this summer...I can only find bass on one bank there.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ronb said:


> I can remember back in the late 90's that we thought Brookville was great. In fact the only fish I have mounted, a 6lb 2ounce LM came from Brookville. I went back a month ago for the first time in 12 years and found they built a houseboat dock in front of the rock bank I caught that fish and many really nice bass on ( the bank was just behind the floating gas station)..I couldn't believe it.
> I went back to Brookville this last saturday and have been a few times this summer...I can only find bass on one bank there.



Brookville reservoir is flatout loaded with fish, everywhere. White bass by the thousands, walleye, striped bass, outstanding smallmouth fishery... I love that lake.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

The Dead Sea on 73 been good to me. Mainly Muskies but, we catch many real nice LMB and I have also caught a nice smallie out of there.
Last year I got a 23.5 inch LMB and a 20.5 inch also a 18 incher and a 17 inch SMB. Got a 20.5 this year and many other smaller ones 14-17 inch type fish. 

A few fellow Musky nuts went out a week or two ago and killed the Saugeyes and also got a LMB that they say was 8 LBS and these guys were just killing time waiting for the water to cool off so they can get back to the Musky fishing.

DEAD SEA, yep, it sure is. If I was anyone reading this thread I'd find me a good spot to fish


FISHIN IS KIDS STUFF


----------



## mcmillcd (Feb 18, 2009)

I literally grew up on CC and I can tell you the fishing has done nothing but improve over the last 15 years.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

IMHO CC is the best lake in southwest Ohio. I fish it alot and even catch something occasionally. Anyone with a fishfinder can tell you the lake is loaded with fish. You have to turn off the automatic fish alarm because the alarm will go off every few feet. BUT! Getting those fish to bite is another thing. CC is probably the most pressured lake in SW Ohio. And the fish have seen every type of bait imaginable. It takes a really good fisherman, spending alot of time fishing to be successful. You have to be there fishing when the fish are hungry and biting no matter what time of day or night that might be. If you can't do that, its a crap shoot!


----------



## brookvillescott (Aug 15, 2010)

Brookville is a awesome lake. Large variety of fish. You just have to put in the time and learn how to fish it. Im still learning every time I go out and im out there every week.lol
Ive been trying to learn how to catch any each species as at a time. Once I master that one I try something else. When I first started fishing this lake I hated it and cursed it. But finally just go determined that i was going to learn how to fish it right and thats what I have been doing. I have some good days and then some bad days but I feel more confident every time I out. Seth by the way I tried the flitterbait last Sunday, really liked the movement. Did not catch anything with it that day but will be giving it a try next time out.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

brookvillescott said:


> Brookville is a awesome lake. Large variety of fish. You just have to put in the time and learn how to fish it. Im still learning every time I go out and im out there every week.lol
> Ive been trying to learn how to catch any each species as at a time. Once I master that one I try something else. When I first started fishing this lake I hated it and cursed it. But finally just go determined that i was going to learn how to fish it right and thats what I have been doing. I have some good days and then some bad days but I feel more confident every time I out. *Seth by the way I tried the flitterbait last Sunday, really liked the movement.* Did not catch anything with it that day but will be giving it a try next time out.



Awesome. Try locating pods of striper in the coves, they'll be the arches right down on the bottom in 30' of water or so. Drop it right down on their heads & jig.


----------



## brookvillescott (Aug 15, 2010)

Thats actually what im going for this weekend. Im going to try the striper. Thats my next species of fish to learn to catch there. Thanks


----------

